# implantation bleeding and cramping question



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

Did anyone have any implantation bleeding or cramping?
It is a week before my period is to start. I woke up cramping this morning and this afternoon started bleeding. I went through 1 tampon and it has tapered off now to just a little when I wipe but I am still having period like cramps. I am sure it will be more clear if it is staying or not in the morning. ( it's 9:00pm here) Anyway I have never had implantation cramping or bleeding. My period was May 28th. I have a normal 28 day cycle. I had sex on the 6th, 9th, 11th and I think the 14th...
I have had some other strange symptoms but I thought they were more wishful thinking than anything, now I don't know. A few days of sore boobs and the weird one is my bath and body spray has lost all it's good smell...No warm vanilla sugar just chemicals...I hate it. Dh still smells it but I can't .
I feel so stupid but it's been 8 years. I cannot seem to remember anything about being pregnant.


----------



## jennifer_lc1 (Sep 8, 2007)

have you tested yet?

i really have no idea if i had IB. i had a mc in sept. and bled off and on for a month and was preg. with this guy in mid nov so really every bit of blood is a blur now and i really don't know if i had a *normal cycle after the mc and before this pregnancy.

you seem to have the other symptoms though.

hey warm vanilla sugar is my fav too! although i renamed it warm vanilla vomit after the MS kicked in good









good luck!


----------



## Rie (Jan 5, 2006)

With #2 I was one day late (I have short cycles 23-24days) and felt like my uterus was going to explode there was so much pressure and cramping. I ended up starting what I thought was my period. It lasted for a few days, but was lighter than usual...much more than spotting though. I tested neg that day and neg 4 days later at the Drs. But I ended up being pregnant!


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

With DS and #2 I had implantaion bleeding which happens around 6-12 days (some say 3 weeks, I guess it depends on how fast that little egg travels) after conception. With DS I thought it was a really short and light period but I was wrong and was very PG when I took a HPT. I really can't tell you much more about it as that time I was very young and didn't really take much notice.

With #2 I knew what it was right away because my period was not supposed to happen for another couple of weeks, it was very light and only lasted 2 days. That was my first clue to get a PG test. I did wait a week to take the test and it again turned positive right away.

I do believe that implantation bleeding happens to about 1 in 3 women so, it's really not that unusual. Rest assured it's nothing to worry about









Congratulations!!!


----------



## linds (May 18, 2008)

I had it the day before I was suppose to start AF and just figured AF was about to show up... the next day, same thing and I was thinking... just come already! We didn't try and it just happened so I was expecting to just start like normal. But my breasts were super sensative so the day after I was suppose to start I figured it can't hurt just test so I'm not sitting here waiting to start... sure enough...














I'd test


----------



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks ladies. It's not been quite a day that I have been bleeding. It seems like a period but it's about a week early. That would put be at kinda having 2 this month. I guess I won't know for another few days. I


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

I had a bit of cramping during the day at 5 or 6 days after ovulation (you can click on my chart to check). I might've also had just a SMIDGE of a pink tint on the TP the day after that, but I didn't even make a note of it because it was super slight.


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

With my first pregnancy, I didn't have more than a spot or two of blood but this time I had on and off bleeding (my midwife said implantation bleeding) for about a week. It was pretty red, fresh looking blood like the beginning of a period.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I had implantation bleeding about four days before AF was due (regular 28 day cycle). It was pretty light, but bright red... and no tissue or clots like normal AF has (sorry if TMI). It was enough to fool me into thinking I was just getting my period early.

It lasted a couple of days but trailed off fairly quickly. It was the day after AF was due that I realized I hadn't gotten a "real" period, and decided to test just to be sure. To my total shock, BFP.

Good luck!


----------



## 63977 (Sep 14, 2006)

I had the cramping, and it felt just like period cramps, but with no bleeding.


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

No spotting, but I had quite a bit of cramping with this pregnancy starting a few days before my period was due.


----------

